# SS report 8-28-Don't be late



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The striped bass are biting very well on SS slab spoons worked at many depths early and about 25' later in the day.
Lee spanked cowboy and I hard today striper fishing.
We did end up with 13 good ones, Lee had the most by far and I caught a kicker cat fish that slammed the one ounce SS slab before it hit bottom.

See you on the water.

SS


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job guys! Skillful hand on getting the schools stirred up and willing to bite.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Pet Spoon said:


> Good job guys! Skillful hand on getting the schools stirred up and willing to bite.


Is that a nice way of saying that Loy and Lee get the fish so pizzed off that the fish bite out of anger or frustration?


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a true believe in these slabs. Good going fellas.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay, what is this SS slab spoon??? If this is the "latest" and "greatest", I need it!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The new slab, the "Acrobat" is still being tested, but so far it is a fish catching machine.
Should hit the market soon.
It is the best ever WhiteBassFisher slab.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

shadslinger said:


> The new slab, the "Acrobat" is still being tested, but so far it is a fish catching machine.
> Should hit the market soon.
> It is the best ever WhiteBassFisher slab.


Great just like on tv , new and improved there goes another 150.00 to tackle. Lol

A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

lx22f/c said:


> Great just like on tv , new and improved there goes another 150.00 to tackle. Lol
> 
> When you see how stripers commit suicide on them you will have to pony up!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> .......and I caught a kicker cat fish that slammed the one ounce SS slab before it hit bottom.
> See you on the water.
> SS


Further proof, although none needed, that catfish are GAME fish. Actually, catching cats on artificials is very common.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I caught that cat on a snipe drop for what I what I thought was a school of stripers feeding, from the look on the sonar. We had been doing well finding and dropping on schools of stripers all morning.
I said"There they are!" and slipped the motor in neutral and we all dropped a slab on the spot.
Having been the one who saw them I had a better idea of where exactly they were and dropped my slab right in the middle of the school which was feeding in the whole water column in 17'. 
The cat hit the slab way up high in the water and felt like a striper about the same size, 3.5 pounds.
Pretty game fish if you ask me!
Blues feed the entire water column more so than channel cats, and the feeding signature looks just like that of white/striped bass when they are attacking a school of shad.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Loy, if you give the "acrobats" a thumbs up, I'm committed!!!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Dang...I just figured out how to mock up some of the SS specials, and you guys are changing lures again. I think I'll just put a bend into the SS special and call it an acrobat.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Dang...I just figured out how to mock up some of the SS specials, and you guys are changing lures again. I think I'll just put a bend into the SS special and call it an acrobat.


So that is the secret!!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well I fish next to loy day after day....so I should know if them SS slabs work.....and I have to admit Loy and Lee get bites when I don't. I worked on changing slabs...and color. I have several that I like but the SS do draw better bites. 
As in this post....lee whipped both me and loy....at the end of the day....me and loy came up with 3 and 4 fish.....lee whipped us two to one with 9 fish....but several times lee was getting bites when both me nor loy where getting bites. Somehow the fish liked lee's lure better because believe me ...me and loy both try to mimick what lee was doing...but as stated on the trip..." I am jigging my pour little heart out...but they aren't biting". Lee had the majic touch today...Go Team USA


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Everybody knows, it is how you hold your mouth....not the lure.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

bueyescowboy said:


> well I fish next to loy day after day....so I should know if them SS slabs work.....and I have to admit Loy and Lee get bites when I don't. I worked on changing slabs...and color. I have several that I like but the SS do draw better bites.
> As in this post....lee whipped both me and loy....at the end of the day....me and loy came up with 3 and 4 fish.....lee whipped us two to one with 9 fish....but several times lee was getting bites when both me nor loy where getting bites. Somehow the fish liked lee's lure better because believe me ...me and loy both try to mimick what lee was doing...but as stated on the trip..." I am jigging my pour little heart out...but they aren't biting". Lee had the majic touch today...Go Team USA


What lure were each of the 3 of you using?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Lee had the hot new Acrobat 2oz from WhiteBasFisher, Cowboy fished with a variety of lures, and I used a 1oz SS white bass slab.
The best action I had was when Lee would hook up beside me and then I would get one while his thrashed close to my slab.

The Acrobat is from a custom mold that can't be bought, Donald's own, and it is sleek and smooth to the touch with a shape that facilitates Fancy jigging maneuvers. 
It is easier to get to do "tricks" that the stripers like.

You will notice Lee did the cleaning chores while cowboy and I :walkingsmLee likes to get a good supply of the tasty stripers for the winter.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll straighten my lures back out.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Ok, I'll straighten my lures back out.


LOL! Thanks for the laugh Mark, catchem tomorrow if the wind don't blow too hard.
It was too much for me today at 13 mph out of the north when I got up at 4:00AM, but I have learned the hard way that getting pounded is bad for me.

The lure is still in field testing mode now, but it is looking like a home run to me.

Lee can make most slabs dance pretty good, and will find what is drawing a strike movement wise when we can see the fish on sonar stacked up, but don't get slammed when we just drop down.

The Acrobat is designed, I think, to facilitate erratic movements and capture the fleeing bait motions that trigger strikes.
The master is till at work on this project, and I hope I have not jumped the gun in writing about it too soon.

The field testing we have done so far is very positive and we want more slabs asap to catch stripers with.
They seem to draw hits from the bigger fish in the school. :dance:


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> LOL! Thanks for the laugh Mark, catchem tomorrow if the wind don't blow too hard.
> It was too much for me today at 13 mph out of the north when I got up at 4:00AM, but I have learned the hard way that getting pounded is bad for me.
> 
> The lure is still in field testing mode now, but it is looking like a home run to me.
> ...


Figuring out new lures is at least half the fun. 
at least for us mortals


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Donald, aka WhiteBassFisher, is a real craftsman. He is hip deep in this project, and I am thrilled to be in on the field testing. I have had people ask in the past if I made the slabs, I said no, they would look like wheel weights if I made them, lol!
I just don't have the mind set or skills to fabricate and create like he does.
I do have the time and passion to go fishing though!


----------

